# Spiele aus Humble-Bundles zu verschenken



## RoscoeOBrian (24. November 2014)

Hallo
ich habe folgende Spiele (als Steam-Keys) aus diversen Humble Bundles zu veschenken. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden
Paper Monsters Recut
Ravensword: Shadowlands
Urban Trial Freestyle
WRC Powerslide
Doodle God
X-COM: Apocalypse
X-COM: Enforcer
X-COM: Interceptor
X-COM: Terror from the Deep
X-COM: UFO Defense
Broken Age
Anomaly 2
Bad Hotel
The Bard's Tale
Hero Academy
Hero Academy Gold Pack Content Code
Jack Lumber
Little Inferno
Solar 2
Guacamelee! Gold Edition
Anodyne
Anomaly Korea
Broken Sword: Director's Cut Steam key
Greed Corp
Incredipede
Organ Trail: Director's Cut Steam key
Ticket to Ride
Ticket to Ride 1910 USA DLC
Ticket to Ride Europe DLC
Worms Reloaded


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

Falls Du Dirt Showdown noch übrig haben solltest könnte ich meine grid Sammlung ergänzen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

Thx.  Super.


----------



## PcJuenger (25. November 2014)

Ist Bioshock 1 ungeschnitten? Falls ja, würde ich's gern nehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2014)

Für mich als Vollblut-Fan klassischer Adventures wäre "Gemini Rue" ein überaus nettes Präsent. [emoji6]


----------



## tapferertoaser (25. November 2014)

Ich würde gern "AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome" und "Guacamelee! Gold Edition" nehmen, wenn es möglich wäre


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2014)

Melde mich für Bard´s Tale wenn noch eins da ist - vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (25. November 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist Bioshock 1 ungeschnitten? Falls ja, würde ich's gern nehmen



Keine Ahnung ... Ich finde auf der HumbleBundle Homepage leider auch keine Infos. Ich denke, es ist die normale ab 16 Version die auch bei Steam verkauft wird. Noch Interesse?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2014)

Dankesgrüße aus dem Sauerland für das tolle Retro-Stück.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

Bioshock 1 vom 2k bundle ist die fsk18 variante


----------



## PcJuenger (25. November 2014)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ... Ich finde auf der HumbleBundle Homepage leider auch keine Infos. Ich denke, es ist die normale ab 16 Version die auch bei Steam verkauft wird. Noch Interesse?



Klar, wenn du es mir geben magst, nehme ich es sehr gern


----------



## tapferertoaser (26. November 2014)

Ich bedanke mich für die beiden Neuankömmlinge meiner Indiesammlung


----------



## Holyangel (1. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich über Bioshock 2 sehr freuen , wenn es noch da ist und ich es bekomme, bedanke ich mich schon einmal


----------



## AwesomeGuy (1. Dezember 2014)

würde Joe Danger 2 nehmen falls vorhanden und es Nikolaustag meinen kleinen Neffen schenken


----------



## Holyangel (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die nette Aktion


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (27. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe nochmal ein paar Spiele aus Humble Bundles zu verschenken. Die Spiele kommen in zwei Bundles:

1. Company of Heroes Complete Edition, Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Master Collection, Medieval II: Total War Collection, Rome: Total War - Collection, SEGA Genesis/Megadrive Strategy Pack (Shining Force, Shining Force 2, Gain Ground, Columns)

2. Valkyria Chronicles, Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II - Grand Master Collection, Eastside Hockey Manager, Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection

Bei Interesse einfach hier melden

Grüße


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2016)

Ist vielleicht noch das "Real World Racing Bundle" zu haben? Ich mag so ziemlich alles an Topdown-Racern. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. März 2016)

Wenn du Valkyria Chronicles noch übrig hast, würde ich es gerne und dankend nehmen. 

Hatte es mal für PS3, aber es ist mir irgendwann zwischen Umzügen abhanden gekommen, noch bevor ich es jemals gespielt habe.


----------



## Batze (27. März 2016)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> 1. Company of Heroes Complete Edition,



Da melde ich mal Interesse an, falls es noch zu haben ist.


----------



## PcJuenger (27. März 2016)

Hmmm heißt das, du verschenkst die ganzen Bundles? O.o
Insofern das zutrifft und niemand Anderes Interesse angemeldet hat, würde ich Interesse an der "Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II - Grand Master Collection" anmelden.
Falls ich das Ganze missverstanden habe, wäre Dawn of War II richtig cool ^^


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (28. März 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Hmmm heißt das, du verschenkst die ganzen Bundles?



Das letzte Humble Bundle wurde in drei kleinen Bundles ausgeliefert. Da mich nur eins von drei interessiert hat, habe ich die anderen beiden zu verschenken. Leider waren die beiden Jungs vor dir schneller. Aber ich hab immer mal wieder Spiele aus Bundles zu verschenken. Ich aktualisiere auch mal die Liste oben (siehe erster Post). Von den hab ich auch noch einige


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (28. März 2016)

Hier nochmal die aktuelle Liste

ich habe folgende Spiele (als Steam-Keys) aus diversen Humble Bundles zu veschenken. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden

Paper Monsters Recut
Ravensword: Shadowlands
Urban Trial Freestyle
WRC Powerslide
Doodle God
X-COM: Apocalypse
X-COM: Enforcer
X-COM: Interceptor
X-COM: Terror from the Deep
X-COM: UFO Defense
Broken Age
Anomaly 2
Bad Hotel
The Bard's Tale
Hero Academy
Hero Academy Gold Pack Content Code
Jack Lumber
Little Inferno
Solar 2
Guacamelee! Gold Edition
Anodyne
Anomaly Korea
Broken Sword: Director's Cut Steam key
Greed Corp
Incredipede
Organ Trail: Director's Cut Steam key
Ticket to Ride
Ticket to Ride 1910 USA DLC
Ticket to Ride Europe DLC
Worms Reloaded


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2016)

Broken Age

würd ich nehmen wenn noch vorhanden


----------



## PcJuenger (28. März 2016)

Hmmmm, da ich vorher zu langsam war, frage ich mal wegen Worms: Reloaded und The Bards Tale an (mit persönlicher Präferenz bei Worms, wenn du die Spiele nur einzeln rausgeben möchtest ^^)


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. März 2016)

Mit WRC Powerslide würdest du mir eine große Freude machen  Vielen Dank.


----------



## Holyangel (28. März 2016)

Würde mich über broken sword freuen, wenn es noch da ist.


----------



## djphilzen (29. März 2016)

Hätte Interesse an Guacamelee.


----------



## Briareos (29. März 2016)

Falls noch vorhanden würde ich mich als Brettspielliebhaber über "Ticket to Ride" und die beiden DLCs freuen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. April 2016)

Ich würde mich über Urban Trial Freestyle freuen wenn es noch da ist.


----------

